# Feather and Fletching



## AllAmerican (Jan 25, 2015)

I have the JoJan multi-fletcher.  I usually don't have a problem with feathers and glue sticking to the metal clamps but lately they have been sticking.  Pretty frustrating.  I think it may be a feather brand issue.  My favorite are Gateway feathers.  These were True flights (seem to be thinner).  Any input would be appreciated.


----------



## dutchman (Jan 25, 2015)

I love Truflights. But I use tape...


----------



## LongBowHunt (Jan 26, 2015)

Bear paw fletching tape works great on all types of arrows. Never had a problem.


----------



## Dennis (Jan 26, 2015)

Use wax ( old candle ) to rub on clamps that will fix your problem


----------



## sawtooth (Jan 26, 2015)

I love the tape.   Absolutely no issues whatsoever.


----------



## ngabowhunter (Jan 26, 2015)

How well does the tape hold up in the rain. I usually have enough sense to get out of the rain, but sometimes (2014 TBG State Shoot) you gotta shoot in the rain.


----------



## Al33 (Jan 26, 2015)

Dennis said:


> Use wax ( old candle ) to rub on clamps that will fix your problem


Good idea!!

I love fletching tape and I prefer Tru-flight because of the lower quill profile. The only downside to fletching tape is that if you leave your arrows inside a hot environment such as your vehicle they may loosen up.


----------



## RogerB (Jan 26, 2015)

I dislike the tape, if the feathers are not perfect (which few are) the feathers won't stand straight, also if you use a lot of helical the ends will come loose. How do people fix that? With a dab of glue on each end, if you are going to use glue you might as well use glue.
Dennis's suggestion is a great one, but your real problem is you are using too much glue.


----------



## dutchman (Jan 26, 2015)

Tape holds fine in the rain.


----------



## dm/wolfskin (Jan 26, 2015)

I use tape and I did shoot in the rain at the State shoot without any issue. Now I don't know if all tape brands are equal in quality.


----------



## AllAmerican (Jan 26, 2015)

Thanks,  now half a bead of glue per the width of the quill?  Basically how much and how well will it hold?  I will look into the tape/wax .


----------



## Munkywrench (Jan 26, 2015)

Very little glue is the best. I put a couple small drops (4-5) and then use a toothpick to spread it. If I have excess glue built up on the pick, I back off on the next. I try to get it so I have to work to spread it enough till its all wet. Don't have any issues with feathers coming up or sticking to my jig.
I will also say, when I clamp my feather I have the quill about an 1/8th of an inch off of the jig. That way when I push it down it seats evenly and also ensures I don't get glue on the jig when applying to feather


----------



## RogerB (Jan 28, 2015)

dutchman said:


> Tape holds fine in the rain.


You need to be a Alabama fan since you have a memory like a elephant. 

What monkey said, I mean Monkeywrench!?


----------



## gurn (Jul 6, 2015)

I make sure the clamps are scraped clean then rub ah little string wax on the feather contact area of the clamp. No more stick and last quite ahwhile


----------



## Todd Cook (Jul 6, 2015)

I like the tape pretty good. I've had them slip from heat but water doesn't seem to affect them. I've been tying em on lately.


----------



## Hoyt (Jul 8, 2015)

Dennis said:


> Use wax ( old candle ) to rub on clamps that will fix your problem



X-2

I use Bohning Tape now but when I used glue I waxed the clamps.


----------



## TIMBERGHOST (Jul 8, 2015)

I have a terrible time trying to use that fletching tape. Especially when the table of my home ground quills are thinner than the tape - but generally I am tape challenged. But thanks all for the wax tip on the clamps to reduce sticking and glue build up! LSNED! 

Has anyone come across a glue that will hold without fail directly on the black X7 aluminum shafts?  Anyone?  The old fletch tite (white tube) worked great until Bohning went with that stupid Platinum stuff. Why do they have to change stuff that don't need changing? 

Anyway, I've tried the super glues. Of all, the Gorilla Super glue works the best but given time, humidity and heat will still peel the feathers off that black anodized aluminum shaft.  Funny though, all the camo pattern XX78s and XX75s hold the Gorilla super glue pretty good. Maybe what Roger said is true - I may be using too much glue...

Arrow wraps have sorta solved the problem but even half a wrap  adds enough weight to the tail of the arrow to require additional weight on the nose to compensate. 

Still resisting the carbons. Can't help it. I just like that 2114.   Flies good off all my bows.   

Sorry for my rant.


----------



## Clipper (Jul 8, 2015)

TIMBERGHOST said:


> I have a terrible time trying to use that fletching tape. Especially when the table of my home ground quills are thinner than the tape - but generally I am tape challenged. But thanks all for the wax tip on the clamps to reduce sticking and glue build up! LSNED!
> 
> Has anyone come across a glue that will hold without fail directly on the black X7 aluminum shafts?  Anyone?  The old fletch tite (white tube) worked great until Bohning went with that stupid Platinum stuff. Why do they have to change stuff that don't need changing?
> 
> ...



Are you cleaning the shaft with alcohol before fletching?  That anodized surface is slick, you could rough it up with some fine grit sandpaper if you don't mind how it looks.
What kind of material are you using for wraps?  I use self adhesive vinyl I get from the sign shop and it's real cheap, lots cheaper than wraps.  It is also light and doesn't seem to affect my arrow tuning that much.


----------



## Hoyt (Jul 9, 2015)

ngabowhunter said:


> How well does the tape hold up in the rain. I usually have enough sense to get out of the rain, but sometimes (2014 TBG State Shoot) you gotta shoot in the rain.



The Bohning Tape (only brand I've tried) I use holds up better than anything I've ever fletched with. 

I shot a deer one yr and didn't get it, but by just by a freak accident 3 or 4 yrs later, I found my arrow almost buried in dirt and leaves about 1/2 mile farther that last blood I found.

I know it was mine..had a Simmons Interceptor on it and was the shaft I was shooting and nobody else hunts back in there where I do.  Most of feathers rotted off but tape still on perfect.

What I really like about using it is when I get a feather ripped off going through several burlap bags filled with plastic bags. Most of the time the feather is not damaged and I take a thin s blade and peel the sticky residue off the feather base..it'll roll right off in one strip most of the time once started. I then clean the shaft and put another piece of tape on feather and in clamp, put it right back on.

Also the feathers will peel right off the shaft once you get then started with real thin blade and you can change, etc. without damage to feather.


----------



## Mudfeather (Jul 9, 2015)

I glue mine and simply wax the clamps.....


----------



## pine nut (Jul 9, 2015)

Todd Cook said:


> I like the tape pretty good. I've had them slip from heat but water doesn't seem to affect them. I've been tying em on lately.



What he said.  I use tape but arrows I made about a month ago have feather issues now.  I guess I have to devote more time to building arrows so I can use glue.  It is a pita with a Bitzy!  I can do a half a dozen with tape in the time I get one with glue.  Probably have been using too much glue  as well.  Good advice everyone!  Feathers are getting too expensive to waste.  Who has those vise-grip feather holders for grinding?  I have some turkey wings I want to use.


----------

